# Help with ICON (edges pixelated)



## Sonechkachizhikov (Dec 21, 2020)

heya!
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/patreon I would like to know how to make an icon for furaffinity like this (with transparency and without pixelated borders).
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/patreoniconnebula/ my icon looks like a ....
I really appreciate the feedback and thanks for reading me


----------

